# Voting, October 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone who submitted. It's always cool to see what vizslas are getting up to all over the world. Take a look at October's pics here and submit your vote. Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

One more day to go. Make sure you get your vote in!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats MDCREC!


----------



## mdcrec (Apr 29, 2012)

Our Daughter took this picture of Cash! We thought this would be a great photo for October. Thank you to everyone for the votes!


----------

